# glass - cleaning/polishing?



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

Since completion of paint work on my car, quite a bit of overspray is evident on the windows. Suggestions for products/methods for cleaning the glass?


----------



## newsandu002 (Sep 14, 2016)

Spray windshield with water, use a clay bar then scrape off with a razor blade.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Reb said:


> Since completion of paint work on my car, quite a bit of overspray is evident on the windows. Suggestions for products/methods for cleaning the glass?


Clay Bar and window cleaner works great.

0000 steel wool and water or Window Cleaner will make your windshield sparkle. Use *ONLY 0000*. It *WILL NOT* scratch it make sure you are lubing the glass. I use it on my windows for tough jobs then clay bar when I wash the car. Clay baring wheels works great too.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

look for the aggressive Clay Bar over the basic.
If you do need to use a razor be sure to keep the glass wet at all times.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

If you have a polishing machine and compound, that will work too. Same process as polishing clear coat after wet sanding.....works great on glass (skip the wet sand step of course...).


----------

